# flood cycle question



## skunkbunk (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, Stoney. I adjusted allready. I am going to go with 15min on 1:45 off. Every two hours and at least once during the dark cycle. I have an air bubbler in my res. tank going 24/7. Temp 74`. Is this okay or overkill. I would think there can never be too much Oxygen. I have my nutes adjusted for around 650ppm as my babies are 3-4 weeks old and around 6-10 inches in height.I placed them in the ebb and flow two days ago. I am using Floro Novo grow, man this stuff is thick as mollasses. I also noticed a small discrepency. On their web site the measurements do not jibe with the measurments on the bottle itself. The web sheet has you adding almost 40% more nutes for the Conversion. I don't have a TDS meter yet so i am going to simply flush and drain every 7-10 days and be safe. If sure feels like i may be wasting a lot of nutes though, especially if i go off the web directions, as opposed to the bottle directions. For early growth, does 600ppm sound about right? I don't want to make this more complicated than it needs to be. How much (Evaporation, tranpiration) should i expect to see in my reservoir tank. I forgot to mark the inside of the tank for a level line and i don't want to upset things for a few days to allow them to settle in. I want to have a small tank of Nute adjusted water ready to go if my levels become to low in between flushes.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 16, 2006)

I think you may wanna bring the temp of that water down. I have heard 67 is a good temp. Air Bubbler is a good idea to keep the water aerated (better safe than sorry IMHO). I would definately pick up a TDS meter ASAP. Stoney is definately the expert on the Ebb&Flow so lets see what she has to say


----------

